# Colnago Paint



## peugeotguy87 (Jan 26, 2008)

Has anyone put together a paint color chart or does anyone know what brand of paints colnago uses. I'm trying to match up the touch up paint for my Tecnos and the closest colors I've been able to find are the House of Kolor automobile paints. With a little bit of mixing, I've gotten pretty close.


----------

